# Apple Series 2 + ISO



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

New to the smart watch world. Being an DIVE WATCH admin, I was a bit hesitant to even post this in fear I'd be instantly flamed, but the truth is I love it.

Will it take the place of my Doxa's? Of course not, but it is something else in my utility belt. It's fun and informative.

Having put it on an ISOFRANE, makes it feel more at home on the wrist.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice. Is that a 24mm or 22mm ISO? I might have to try that myself...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks modern enough, too.

Which lugs are those?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I knew it would look great!!! Thanks for posting Ariel :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's a 24mm genuine ISOFRANE. 

The lugs were picked up on eBay for 8 bucks.


----------



## Linchpin (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks great. Is that a 42mm or 38mm Apple Watch?

Thx


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Linchpin said:


> Looks great. Is that a 42mm or 38mm Apple Watch?
> 
> Thx


It's a 42mm.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

the isofrane looks AWESOME! what a great idea


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

First of all, great to see you here Arutlos! There's no flaming in the Apple Watch Forum, we are most coming from other sections. Welcome to the fray. Did you have the original generation before Gen 2? Have you played in water with it yet? Didn't even think of an ISO with the Apple Watch, looks great!


----------



## Derekwd (Mar 16, 2012)

looks good on that iso. I might try that as well.


----------

